

Ask HN: Open source/neutral web search? - abawany

The discussions on search engine limitations (filter bubbles) and the power of money for search results seems like a frustrating discussion. I wonder if Wikimedia or some other organization will consider a first-principles&#x2F;open approach to web search? I did a cursory search and see nothing obvious that handles this problem.
======
147
What's wrong with duck duck go as an alternative? I'm thinking about building
a search engine, well, I built a half prototype yesterday and I'd love your
input.

~~~
abawany
I like using it actually as well. However, all commercial enterprises tend to
move towards ever-increasing infringements of privacy to remain financially
viable. Thus, a search engine run by Wikimedia or another non-profit, in my
somewhat naive thought process, would remove the profit motive and thus remain
true to the goal of search.

